

High Frequency Trading - Does It Increase Systemic Risk? - mhb
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/speeches/2011/speech509.pdf

======
michaelcampbell
Even if it does, is there any hope of getting rid of it now? That genie seems
to be out of the bottle, unless some sort of trading limits/time-period could
be instituted, which I find highly doubtful and probably having even worse
unintended consequences.

